Show HN: Tunnel Vision – See your next Trello tasks everytime you open a new tab - keesj
======
keesj
Hi HN, this is my first browser extension. Curious to hear what you guys/gals
think.

I personally love Trello, but I've got so many boards these days it's hard to
keep track of it all and I'm often left wondering what I should be working on
next.

I've found having a clear sense of what to work on next is very crucial though
if I want to stay focused and get things done. That's why I decided to create
this extension that replaces your 'new tab' page with an overview of all your
boards/project and the next task for each of them.

Support for Safari coming soon.

From a technical standpoint I think it's interesting to note that the
extension connects directly to Trello using their official API and
Client.js[1] – This way your data stays secure and I don't have to manage any
servers :)

[1]
[https://developers.trello.com/clientjs](https://developers.trello.com/clientjs)

------
brudgers
There is not a link to the project behind the title.

~~~
keesj
Ugh. You're right. Not sure how that happened. Will re-submit. Thanks for the
heads up!

